# A Tarpon Tale



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

The high tide floods are still a week away, and we wanted to go catch a fish today. Since tarpon are on the beach, it was a logical (and wise) choice for the day. 

We hit the ramp at 0800 and headed out thru the inlet and up the beach looking for hungry birds and pogey pods.










We didn't have to spend much time looking or sharing for that matter. We were the only boat around except for the shrimpers. Sharks were chewing on this pod. You can see one in the photo, and Chip proceeded to hook up on a pretty good one.



















We headed further north only about 1/2 mile and found what we were looking for. They were thick this morning.



















We started throwing white DOA baitbusters on Penn baitcasters, and I was throwing a 12 wt. I lost a strike (I think I pulled it away from him) and David hooked up on a strong fish. Just as he started playing the fish a dragon fly landed on his sleeve and stayed for the whole fight. If it happens to you, let it stay. Apparently it's a good omen.










After about forty five minutes and a mile of tough fight he brought the fish to the boat. 

Here's the touch.










Bringing her in for a release.










...and the release










We hurried in because I was supposed to photograph Sarah Palin tonight. After I got home and checked emails, I found out that no photographers were allowed. Damn, we could have stayed out and caught more, :-/ but those fish will be there tomorrow.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Holy crap...I'm jealous. Awesome pics too! What inlet was that???


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

great picts. and great report too , thats a big one there  
looks like a happy dragon fly too-front row seat for him 
thanks for posting -anytide


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

great report woody  

you shoulda' grabbed that dragon fly and taped him to your 12wt.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice report and pix , as always!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> you shoulda' grabbed that dragon fly and taped him to your 12wt.



Haha, x2!!!

Amazing pics!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> > you shoulda' grabbed that dragon fly and taped him to your 12wt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to tie up a dragonfly fly and wear it on my hat for luck.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pictures! Almost felt like I was there.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Great pics. I like that 2nd one with the shark fin in the middle.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice job noeman and thats some handy work with the picture taker  ;D


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Sweet pics and congrats on the tarpon!


----------



## Rich.FlyFishJaX (Sep 5, 2009)

Cool report Woodman! Nice to see some different action up here besides Reds. The pics are great!


----------



## ihuntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

as alwaays beatiful pics


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> as alwaays beatiful pics


X2. It's amazing how you get those great pics in the midst of all the action.

Unfortunately, those pogey pods were nonexistent on Friday...


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

AMAZING SHOTS!!!


----------

